# What's the word on Senecaville Lake???



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

have not seen any info here for awhile. I am heading out Friday night with family for 5 days camping and hope some fish, preferably eyes, will cooperate. Hope the flooding hasnt mucked up the lake to this point. TIA!


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

I'll just have to satisfy my own curiousity once I get there friday night. will be there until wednesday, so if anyone fishes senecaville lake anymore I may have some useful advice by then!


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

i havent ben fishin for eyes but have heard they are catching some trolling and casting arount the little and sunken islands. good luck and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback fishinaway! I hope to find some of those eyes around the small sunken island. Hope things don't get soggy and looks to be comfortable temps saturday thru tuesday. The family needs to be back tuesday night so wednesday may end up as a trip to Erie if things shape up right! I'll be in gold/maroon tracker on seneca sat-tues if any ogf's are out!


----------



## Tooner (Feb 19, 2011)

Fished today for saugs and had a two man limit by noon. Nothin huge but 15 1/2 to 16 inchers. Caught a pile of little guys too.


----------



## Eye Tracker (May 15, 2008)

Tooner,

Were you trolling or casting? Thinking of heading to Seneca on Thursday for the 1st time. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tooner (Feb 19, 2011)

Trollin jigs shallow. Twisters tipped with crawlers. Most of our keepers came in 5 to 6 feet of water. Mostly around the islands.


----------



## Eye Tracker (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help Tooner. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## Tooner (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck! My buddy was down Wed. and had a two man limit by 2pm.


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

not as much success as i was hoping but ended up with a 22.5" eye on sat night and had my cousin's 10 yr old boy real it in which they talked about thru wed! had a dozen or so under 15" thrown back and a few cats and crappies and several smaller hybrids all trolling cranks. was concerned that having the 10 yr old and 7 yr old jig with one of my st. croix rods could get ripped from their hands by a big stripper so we stuck to trolling and having them reel in the pullbacks. the big eye was caught just after sundown by the small island in no wake zone. Crazy busy at both campgrounds. Economy doesnt look to have thinned out the camping crowds. Couldnt have asked for better weather! shad rap was the lure of choice w/ best results!


----------



## Tooner (Feb 19, 2011)

Would like to fish more down there, but so busy on the weekends. Congrats on the nice eye!


----------

